# Father / Son Photography Team: website + critiques are welcome



## Bobby_Kenis (May 12, 2013)

Our site is http://www.kenisimages.com

Please enjoy, and we'd certainly be open to hearing any constructive comments (inasmuch as zenfolio's platform allows changes).

Thanks,

Bobby Kenis
kenisimages@gmail.com
www.facebook.com/KenisImages


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 12, 2013)

I love the idea. It's a great way to spend father-son time. :thumbup:


----------



## ktan7 (May 15, 2013)

The link to your site is not working.


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2013)

The site is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too slow.  It took nearly 30 seconds to load a single image I clicked.  Anything over 4 and most users will cut and run.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 23, 2013)

Your portfolio is all over the place. You've organized them into themes, kind of, but since the same pictures show up in multiple themes, we can tell that you're not shooting portfolios, you're shooting stuff and then sorting them afterwards into categories that strike you as sensible.

The tonemapped stuff pretty much all have haloing all over the place and look a little amateurish, and you have a lot of tonemapped stuff.

The photos are not generally all that bad. Lots of cliches, not much stuff we haven't seen before, though. You guys appear to be enthusiasts rather than particularly serious artists, and there's nothing wrong with that. Are you seriously trying to sell pictures? Because I don't that's going to happen, at least not in any interesting amounts. The pictures are pretty ok, but I can see literally millions of very very similar pictures on flickr any time I want.


----------



## WhiteRaven22 (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the website design, and whoever did the flash didn't do a bad job either.  And very good photos to boot.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 23, 2013)

manaheim said:


> The site is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too slow. It took nearly 30 seconds to load a single image I clicked. Anything over 4 and most users will cut and run.


Manaheim, it's 2013, time to get rid of your dial up connection. LOL! No problem here loading an image, boom, there it is.


----------

